# How to add the date and time on the photo?



## ksureshp (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi all,
I am a beginner in photography, am having a Nikon D40 camera. I need to know how to add the date and time on the photo, i read the user's guide provided with the camera, but I couldnt find an answer to my query. They have written about setting the date ,time,  date format etc to the camera , and I did that. But when I see the photo there is no date or time on it. I think this is a silly question from my side, but i couldnt see the answer myself...please help me.

Thanks in advance....
regards,
Suresh


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Firstly, why would you want the date & time right on the photo?  Some 'point & shoot' type cameras do this...and all it does, is ruin the photo.  In my opinion.

Each photo has the date and time embedded into in.  With the right software, you can see the date, time, and just about any other shooting information.

I don't think you can add it to the photo, not right in the camera.


----------



## Mav (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah I don't think cameras really do this anymore.  The time and date and all of the shot data is contained in the EXIF data which is encoded right into the JPEG file.  Right click on a file in Windows, go to properties, and then Summary and Advanced and it's all there.


----------



## Socrates (Jun 12, 2008)

ksureshp said:


> Hi all,
> I am a beginner in photography, am having a Nikon D40 camera. I need to know how to add the date and time on the photo, i read the user's guide provided with the camera, but I couldnt find an answer to my query. They have written about setting the date ,time,  date format etc to the camera , and I did that. But when I see the photo there is no date or time on it. I think this is a silly question from my side, but i couldnt see the answer myself...please help me.
> 
> Thanks in advance....
> ...



The date you entered is stored with the file as "EXIF data."  There is no convenient way to transfer that date to the image itself.  However, if you print directly from the camera to a printer (no computer), that date can be included.  Refer to pages 59 & 61 of the D40 (English) user manual.


----------



## dl4449 (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't know if this helps but my Cannon printer will add the date to a print if you want to add while printing
Troy


----------



## ksureshp (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi all , thank u very much for ur replies, i didnt know that we r not able transfer the date and time to the picture itself. yeah i am able to see that in the EXIF data. thanks for the help.Socrates, thanks for mentioning that page numbers, i went to that earlier, but could not realize that...thank u all for ur help....


----------

